# Yahoo- Chronic fatigue sufferers to welcome national expert (Savannah Morning News)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Most everybody gets sick. So Craig Burgess, a healthy, 43-year-old business owner in 2001, at first wasn't too concerned when he came down with flu-like symptoms. View the full article


----------

